# Photobucket changes



## Underway (15 Jul 2017)

Photobucket has destroyed the internet.  Well not really but they have changed their user features.  If you don't pay a fee you cannot link images to websites like this.  So you will probably see lots of error type pics in place of actual images all over threads on this site.  I've seen a few myself already.

I would recommend that members use the image upload option or move to another image hosting site if they don't want to pay Photobucket .

**Wasn't sure where to put this but I thought this would be a good spot**


----------



## ModlrMike (15 Jul 2017)

Some other boards I read are littered with Photobucket errors. Better to have personal cloud storage.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (17 Jul 2017)

Imageshack might still work.

The alternative is Imgur.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Jul 2017)

yea I have to move a crap load of images.


----------

